# Arte nas nuvens



## Rog (29 Set 2006 às 16:53)

Deixo aqui estas fotos que tirei há já algum tempo (março 2006). Como nota, a serra ao fundo é o Pico Ruivo (1862m).


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2006 às 16:59)

Muito bonitas


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Set 2006 às 02:33)

Realmente as nuvens nunca me deixam de surpreender, não há limites para as formas que constroem. 
Muito boa imagem, um azul muito nítido. 
São Cirrus correcto?

Temos artista!


----------



## Rog (30 Set 2006 às 10:41)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Realmente as nuvens nunca me deixam de surpreender, não há limites para as formas que constroem.
> Muito boa imagem, um azul muito nítido.
> São Cirrus correcto?
> 
> Temos artista!



Cirrus , não sei, devido à altitude a que se apresenta estas núvens, chegando a tocar nas montanhas... os cirrus são nuvens de maior altitude... mas é uma possibilidade.


----------



## Rog (30 Set 2006 às 10:44)

E porque o sol é um excelente pintor, aqui uma foto que tirei algures em Abril, ao fim da tarde.


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Set 2006 às 15:37)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Cirrus , não sei, devido à altitude a que se apresenta estas núvens, chegando a tocar nas montanhas... os cirrus são nuvens de maior altitude... mas é uma possibilidade.



Pois é não tinha reparado que tocavam nas montanhas...  
Olha então não sei, mas tem a forma igual ás cirrus, só que claro estas formam-se a grandes altitudes acima dos7 mil metros.


----------



## Minho (30 Set 2006 às 16:02)

Tem toda a pinta de serem ondas de montanha em formação embrionária que não passaram disso mesmo devido à estabilidade atmosférica que após a subida provocada pelas serras é imediatamente obrigada a descer pela subsidência do Anticiclone...


----------



## Rog (1 Out 2006 às 14:39)

*No Inverno 05/06*

2 Fotos do Inverno 05/06.


----------



## Iceberg (1 Out 2006 às 23:12)

Sem dúvida, Rogpacheco, excelentes imagens dos céus da ilha da Madeira.


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Out 2006 às 09:34)

belas imagens  
estou a preparar a minha exposição


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2006 às 14:35)

*Re: Arte das nuvens*

Porque na Madeira também neva, aqui fica duas fotos da neve que caiu no último inverno. É pouca, eu sei, mas antes esta que nenhuma 
Espero por mais neste Inverno!!


----------



## Seringador (4 Out 2006 às 15:06)

Boas fotos 
Isso foi no Areeiro ou no Ruivo


----------



## dj_alex (4 Out 2006 às 15:49)

A primeira foto da neve é bastante gira Rogpacheco


----------



## Dan (4 Out 2006 às 16:08)

Boas fotos   e não é assim tão pouca neve


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2006 às 17:17)

Seringador disse:


> Boas fotos
> Isso foi no Areeiro ou no Ruivo



Isto são fotos do Pico Ruivo, o Areeiro fica mais do lado Sul. 
Ao abrir a porta de casa é esta a bonita paisagem que me afigura pela frente, o Pico Ruivo; e claro, com Invernos mais frios, presenta-nos com um magnífico tapete branco. 
A primeira foto tirei-a de casa, a segunda foi ao Pico Ruivo ver a neve in loco.......


----------



## Seringador (4 Out 2006 às 18:19)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Isto são fotos do Pico Ruivo, o Areeiro fica mais do lado Sul.
> Ao abrir a porta de casa é esta a bonita paisagem que me afigura pela frente, o Pico Ruivo; e claro, com Invernos mais frios, presenta-nos com um magnífico tapete branco.
> A primeira foto tirei-a de casa, a segunda foi ao Pico Ruivo ver a neve in loco.......



ès um previlegiado sabias


----------



## Rog (6 Out 2006 às 00:37)

Seringador disse:


> ès um previlegiado sabias



De certa maneira, sim...
Se é certo que a montanha está perto (pelo menos de vista) o mar também não está longe, a 5 minutos de carro tenho o mar aos pés...


----------



## Rog (6 Out 2006 às 14:14)

Em dia de tempestade...
Esta foto foi tirada num dos poucos dias em que deu trovoada por cá. 
Se bem me recordo, a última vez foi em Fevereiro deste ano.


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2006 às 14:30)

Linda foto realmente pela Madeira os dias de trovoada são muito poucos  mas o ultimo em Fevereiro?!!? até perco a vontade de me queixar de ter poucas trovoadas pela minha zona


----------



## Rog (6 Out 2006 às 14:39)

miguel disse:


> Linda foto realmente pela Madeira os dias de trovoada são muito poucos  mas o ultimo em Fevereiro?!!? até perco a vontade de me queixar de ter poucas trovoadas pela minha zona



Não tenho completa certeza, mas andará por aí Fevereiro ou Março. Recordo até, de anos completos de JAN a DEZ sem uma única trovoada!. Janeiro deste ano até foi relativametne bom, se bem me recordo tivemos por cá 3 dias de trovoadas, mas muito exparsas, no máximo 5 a 10.


----------



## Bruno Campos (9 Out 2006 às 08:46)

*final de tarde em minha casa*

 

alguns exemplos do final de tarde em minha casa





outro





são cores reais... 
e fica tao bem a grua no meio disto...


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Out 2006 às 14:17)

Excelentes cores Bruno!   

Aqui deixo também uma panorâmica do final do dia de ontem.  





E aqui fica um pequeno filme de 11 segundos em formato "time-lapse", que representa 5 minutos de tempo real. É apenas um teste pois já há uns tempos que ando a experimentar este tipo de formato muito exigente em paciência.  

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwujsCFkvB8[/MEDIA]

se o Leitor Multimedia não funcionar, coisa que comigo acontece ás vezes, aqui fica o link directo:


----------



## Bruno Campos (9 Out 2006 às 14:22)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Excelentes cores Bruno!
> 
> Aqui deixo também uma panorâmica do final do dia de ontem.
> 
> ...





bela panoramica  
em relação ao video... funcionou perfeitamente... mto fixe


----------



## Luis França (9 Out 2006 às 16:53)

*Re: final de tarde em minha casa*



Bruno Campos disse:


> alguns exemplos do final de tarde em minha casa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gosto especialmente desta primeira foto em que se pode obervar os rastos químicos deixados pelos aviões (não, não são rastos de condensação - esses já teriam evaporado...)


----------



## Bruno Campos (9 Out 2006 às 17:16)

*Re: final de tarde em minha casa*



Luis França disse:


> Gosto especialmente desta primeira foto em que se pode obervar os rastos químicos deixados pelos aviões (não, não são rastos de condensação - esses já teriam evaporado...)


----------



## Seringador (9 Out 2006 às 18:14)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Excelentes cores Bruno!
> 
> Aqui deixo também uma panorâmica do final do dia de ontem.
> 
> ...




Sim senhora , tens de me ensinar a fazer isso


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Out 2006 às 19:01)

Seringador disse:


> Sim senhora , tens de me ensinar a fazer isso



É simples, colocar a máquina a filmar num local fixo, escolher umas boas nuves e deixar a gravar. O ideal é pelo menos 1 hora! Depois basta utilizar um bom software para acelarar o tempo, eu uso o Sony Vegas. E voilá tá feito!


----------



## Minho (9 Out 2006 às 19:54)

Bravo!! 
Grandes realizadores e fotógrafos temos no fórum....
Este inverno promete....


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Out 2006 às 22:12)

Minho disse:


> Bravo!!
> Grandes realizadores e fotógrafos temos no fórum....
> Este inverno promete....



Olha tu és um deles!


----------



## Rog (9 Out 2006 às 23:09)

Boas fotos Bruno.  
Gostei do video Kim , tenho que fazer qualquer dia uma experiência dessas por cá


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Out 2006 às 23:53)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Boas fotos Bruno.
> Gostei do video Kim , tenho que fazer qualquer dia uma experiência dessas por cá



Sim estas no local ideal, junto a montanhas é que é!


----------



## Rog (21 Out 2006 às 11:42)

O dia de hoje está a ser particularmente produtivo em "arte nas nuvens" se assim podemos chamar. Partilho algumas fotos de hoje:





Nuvens no Pico Ruivo








A mesma nuvem minutos depois...




Nuvens que são de certa maneira um prenúncio do mau tempo para amnhã...


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Out 2006 às 12:21)

Rogpacheco!   Lindas, lindas. lindas!!!   

Que maravilha de céus! Ainda não perdi a esperança de um dia ir à Madeira e estas imagens mais me incentivam a fazê-lo brevemente. 

Adorei especialmente esta, se bem que a escolha é difícil


----------



## dj_alex (21 Out 2006 às 18:12)

boas fotos


----------



## Minho (21 Out 2006 às 19:32)

Espectáculo Rogerio!

Adorei a última. Altocumulus Lenticularis


----------



## Rog (21 Out 2006 às 22:10)

Digo-vos não me lembra de dia assim, assim eu tivesse o dia todo disponível para fotografar por motivos não faltavam, o céu hoje parecia tela de pintor... Deixo-vos uma que ainda consegui tirar ao fim da tarde, mas perdi tantas magnificas durante a tarde...


----------



## Fil (21 Out 2006 às 23:25)

Belas fotos


----------



## Rog (22 Out 2006 às 17:05)

Por aqui tivemos a cereja, faltou o bolo 
ou melhor vimos passar a caravana para Portugal Cont. e não deixou por cá nem gota de água que se visse, apenas nuvens e nuvens, algumas muito intressantes ao menos isso... Deixo aqui algumas que tirei pela manhã de hoje:





















Já agora, desculpem esta quase overdose de fotos de nuvens nos últimos dias, mas tinha que partilhar convosco estas raridades...


----------



## tozequio (22 Out 2006 às 17:24)

Der forma alguma Rogpacheco, as fotos estão fantásticas, quanto mais melhor


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2006 às 17:28)

Nuvens espectaculares


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Out 2006 às 18:30)

Que posso dizer Rogério, és um mestre do clic!  
Que delícia de imagens, que tons... 

Já agora, embora atrasados, parabéns pelo 30º aniversário da autonomia da tua ilha. Na volta o céu brindou-vos com este belo presente!


----------



## Bruno Campos (23 Out 2006 às 09:21)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Por aqui tivemos a cereja, faltou o bolo
> ou melhor vimos passar a caravana para Portugal Cont. e não deixou por cá nem gota de água que se visse, apenas nuvens e nuvens, algumas muito intressantes ao menos isso... Deixo aqui algumas que tirei pela manhã de hoje:
> 
> 
> ...



Estás sempre desculpado... desde q continues a postar fotos assim fantásticas...  parabens estão muito bonitas, todas!


----------



## Bruno Campos (23 Out 2006 às 17:26)

Outubro de 2004 num passeio pela foz no Porto


----------



## Rog (23 Out 2006 às 23:42)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Outubro de 2004 num passeio pela foz no Porto



Exelente foto  O sol por vezes alia-se às nuvens nestes jogos de cor a tender para o monocromático, gostei!!


----------



## Minho (24 Out 2006 às 00:31)

Se a intenção é criar o calendário do MeteoPT para 2007 informo que já temos material mais que suficiente.... adeus calendário Pirelli


----------



## dj_alex (24 Out 2006 às 10:20)

Minho disse:


> Se a intenção é criar o calendário do MeteoPT para 2007 informo que já temos material mais que suficiente.... adeus calendário Pirelli



Epa por muito que goste da meteorologia..o calendário Pirelli não tem substituição possivel....


----------



## Bruno Campos (24 Out 2006 às 10:44)

dj_alex disse:


> Epa por muito que goste da meteorologia..o calendário Pirelli não tem substituição possivel....


----------



## Rog (24 Out 2006 às 19:21)

Mais fotos de um fenómeno que consegui hoje de um halo, neste caso conhecido de coroa à volta do sol...


----------



## Tiagofsky (24 Out 2006 às 19:29)

Realmente a Madeira até no céu é bonita...Fantásticas fotos..MM!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Out 2006 às 23:56)

Bonito fenómeno , e pela imagem é um grande zoom, à vista desarmada devia ser díficil de reparar não?


----------



## Rog (25 Out 2006 às 00:41)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bonito fenómeno , e pela imagem é um grande zoom, à vista desarmada devia ser díficil de reparar não?



Era até bastante visível à vista desarmada, as cores à volta do sol estavam bem carregadas e não passaria despercebido a quem tivesse olhado para o céu durante a quase meia hora que durou o fenómeno.


----------



## Bruno Campos (25 Out 2006 às 08:22)

beleza natural.... parabens... já estamos habituados às tuas fantasticas fotos


----------



## Rog (29 Out 2006 às 00:45)

Durante o dia de hoje ocorreram algumas trovoadas, (eu apenas vi dois relâmpagos enquanto conduzia por volta das 22h, mas amigos garantiram que durante o dia ouviram alguns trovões...) Aqui fica não a foto dos relâmpagos, mas de alguns cumulos que passaram durante o dia... cumulos congestus ou mesmo cumolunimbos...


----------



## Rog (29 Out 2006 às 14:17)

Fotos do arco-iris num destes dias de chuva...





O arco-iris sobre a pista do aeroporto da Madeira...


----------



## tozequio (29 Out 2006 às 16:27)

As fotos com arco-íris ficam sempre lindas, ainda por cima com um arco-íris que parece quase de pintura.


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Out 2006 às 23:50)

Rogpacheco disse:


>



Que arco-iris de cores tão vivas! e ainda por cima é duplo!


----------



## Rog (30 Out 2006 às 10:05)

Durante o dia de ontem não chuveu e o sol fez ainda a temperatura chegar perto dos 25ºC. 

Mas a caravana de cumulos passava pelo horizonte...




Esta célula ainda se atreveu pelo Pico Ruivo com umas duas a três trovoadas e o restante céu pouco nublado. 




Por cima desta célula uma "coroa"...


----------



## Seringador (30 Out 2006 às 10:26)

excelente registo Rogério 
Mais uma vez te digo que és um previlegiado


----------



## Santos (30 Out 2006 às 12:35)

Lindas fotos Rog, realmente como diz o Seringador és um prevelegiado.
A Madeira é realmente uma fonte de inspiração, tenho umas singelas fotos deste local fantástico que gostaria de partilhar convosco.


----------



## Rog (2 Nov 2006 às 17:38)

Santos disse:


> Lindas fotos Rog, realmente como diz o Seringador és um prevelegiado.
> A Madeira é realmente uma fonte de inspiração, tenho umas singelas fotos deste local fantástico que gostaria de partilhar convosco.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rog (2 Nov 2006 às 17:44)

Esta semana apesar do tempo instável, as fotos foram poucas. 
Aqui fica o resgisto de 3 fotos que tirei ao longo da semana...


----------



## Rog (2 Nov 2006 às 22:09)

No Norte da Madeira, sempre que estas nuvens baixas chegam ao Pico Ruivo é quase certo que vem temporal...
Estas nuvens aparecem antes do temporal umas 6 a 12 horas.


----------



## Santos (2 Nov 2006 às 22:38)

Sem comentários Rog, a Madeira proporciona imagens de rara beleza.
Grandes fotos


----------



## tozequio (2 Nov 2006 às 23:15)

E eu até tinha a ideia que a ilha da Madeira, apesar da sua beleza, era um local muito aborrecido em termos meteorológicos, estava redondamente enganado. Grandes fotos sem dúvida.


----------



## Minho (3 Nov 2006 às 11:56)

tozequio disse:


> E eu até tinha a ideia que a ilha da Madeira, apesar da sua beleza, era um local muito aborrecido em termos meteorológicos, estava redondamente enganado. Grandes fotos sem dúvida.



E de facto na vertente Sul não é tão interessante. E é dessa vertente que nos chegam 90% das imagens da Madeira sem que nos seja mostrada a frondosa e húmida vertente norte


----------



## Rog (3 Nov 2006 às 13:53)

O interessante na Madeira são os vários Micro-climas como exemplo a diferença entre a vertente Sul e a vertente Norte. Os extremos por cá geralmente não são tão acentuados como no Continente, mas por vezes as condições meteorologicas surpreendem...
Minho, quanto às fotos, as que eu coloco aqui são em 95% da vertente Norte, porque é lá onde vivo...


----------



## Minho (3 Nov 2006 às 14:13)

Rogpacheco disse:


> O interessante na Madeira são os vários Micro-climas como exemplo a diferença entre a vertente Sul e a vertente Norte. Os extremos por cá geralmente não são tão acentuados como no Continente, mas por vezes as condições meteorologicas surpreendem...
> Minho, quanto às fotos, as que eu coloco aqui são em 95% da vertente Norte, porque é lá onde vivo...



Yep! Eu sei  Referia-me às imagens da Com. Social.... não das tuas


----------



## Rog (4 Nov 2006 às 00:11)

Continuando a Saga... deixo por cá mais algumas fotos!!!
01




02




03




04




05




06


----------



## Santos (4 Nov 2006 às 12:13)

Beals fotos Rog.
Acho que poderias mesmo registar e declarar as tuas fotos na SPA (c) que merecem, pensaste nisso?


----------



## Rog (4 Nov 2006 às 18:59)

Santos disse:


> Beals fotos Rog.
> Acho que poderias mesmo registar e declarar as tuas fotos na SPA (c) que merecem, pensaste nisso?



Obrigado pelo comentário e sugestão. As minhas fotos não têm assim tanta qualidade que mereça tal declaração.


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2006 às 19:42)

Hoje a caminho de Setubal em pleno alentejo uma bela bigorna não!?! Até nem tava nada á espera de ver uma assim hoje mas não teve nelhuma actividade morrendo pouco tempo depois!!Mas fica o registo


----------



## Minho (9 Nov 2006 às 20:30)

Muito curiosa a formação   
Parece que iniciou a ascensão mas depois encontrou uma zona de subsidência que não permitiu que se desenvolvesse mais na vertical


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Nov 2006 às 21:31)

miguel disse:


> Hoje a caminho de Setubal em pleno alentejo uma bela bigorna não!?! Até nem tava nada á espera de ver uma assim hoje mas não teve nelhuma actividade morrendo pouco tempo depois!!Mas fica o registo



Bela bigorna ! que esttranho ter morrido!  
Então tu vieste ao Alentejo e não disseste nada!


----------



## Rog (13 Nov 2006 às 15:30)

ontem de manhã:


----------



## Minho (13 Nov 2006 às 20:07)

Mais um recital de pinturas... errrr quero dizer de fotografias!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Nov 2006 às 23:15)

Rogpacheco disse:


> ontem de manhã:



E bem de manhã, aí quê 6H30  
Pelo rosado das nuvens só pode ser muito cedinho mesmo. 

De qualquer modo estão muito bonitas, o habitual.


----------



## Rog (13 Nov 2006 às 23:51)

kimcarvalho disse:


> E bem de manhã, aí quê 6H30
> Pelo rosado das nuvens só pode ser muito cedinho mesmo.
> 
> De qualquer modo estão muito bonitas, o habitual.



Mais tarde, por volta das 7h30, o sol por aqui nasce cerca de uma hora depois de aí...


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Nov 2006 às 23:52)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Mais tarde, por volta das 7h30, o sol por aqui nasce cerca de uma hora depois de aí...



Pois...  nem pensei nisso.


----------



## Rog (16 Nov 2006 às 00:17)

Durante a tarde de ontem (15 nov), enquanto o Norte da ilha tinha um radiante sol, o Funchal estava com chuvas moderadas. Aqui a foto do Pico Ruivo e as nuvens a passar pelo lado Sul...


----------



## Minho (16 Nov 2006 às 00:19)

Parece uma erupção vulcânica  




Rogpacheco disse:


> Durante a tarde de ontem (15 nov), enquanto o Norte da ilha tinha um radiante sol, o Funchal estava com chuvas moderadas. Aqui a foto do Pico Ruivo e as nuvens a passar pelo lado Sul...


----------



## Rog (16 Nov 2006 às 00:24)

Minho disse:


> Parece uma erupção vulcânica



Sim, o nevoeiro na montanha deu um aspecto interessante...


----------



## N Tomasini Jr (25 Nov 2006 às 00:42)

Belíssima todas as imagens. Estou encantado com as beleza das nuvens lusitanas. 
Parabéns!


----------



## Rog (25 Nov 2006 às 23:21)

Fotos antes ao nascer do sol no dia 24, antecipando a tempestade...


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Nov 2006 às 00:48)

Rogério isso é o céu ou é uma discoteca!!  

Incríveis esses feixes de luz!


----------



## tozequio (26 Nov 2006 às 00:51)

Imagens lindas como de costume Rogerio


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2006 às 00:53)

Realmente é incrivel as fotos lindas que consegues tirar desse céu Madeirense!Eu por cá não tenho céu assim tão lindo como ai! muitos parabéns por todas as magnificas fotos que nos tens apresentado aqui.


----------



## Hawk (26 Nov 2006 às 01:12)

Não é uma foto de agora, mas sim da altura da Páscoa. As zonas altas do Funchal a ficarem encobertas indiciando que no Norte da ilha o tempo está mau (o que nem sempre é verdade).


----------



## Rog (26 Nov 2006 às 01:47)

No dia em que tirei essas fotos, com várias pessoas que falei que viram o mesmo céu; muitas ficaram pasmadas e dizem nunca ter visto um céu de cores bem intensas (cá para mim eles devem é raramente acordar cedo, ou então andam por aí ainda semi a dormi e não vêm mais nada ) 

Hawk, no Norte da Ilha dizemos o mesmo do sul quando por detrás do Pico Ruivo passam algumas nuvens mais carregadas...


----------



## Rog (19 Jan 2007 às 22:52)

Umas fotos deste mês...


----------



## Rog (20 Jan 2007 às 10:07)

um dia destes pela manhã...


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2007 às 10:36)

Muito bonitas as fotos.


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Jan 2007 às 11:20)

Rogpacheco disse:


>



Bonito efeito , o que fez isto?


----------



## Rog (20 Jan 2007 às 14:48)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bonito efeito , o que fez isto?



Não faço a mínima... Talvez vento constante na média troposfera...


----------



## Brigantia (20 Jan 2007 às 22:29)

Imagens de um dia do Outono de 2006 na Serra de Nogueira.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Santos (20 Jan 2007 às 22:50)

Belas fotos Brigantia


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Jan 2007 às 23:57)

Sim senhor excedlente estreia brigantia! Parabéns tens sensibilidade para a foto! Mais um para o clube dos fotografos de serviço cá do sítio!


----------



## Zoelae (21 Jan 2007 às 01:23)

Bem-vindo Brigantia, mais um Transmontano no fórum! Boas imagens


----------



## GranNevada (21 Jan 2007 às 01:51)




----------



## Luis França (22 Jan 2007 às 03:46)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Não faço a mínima... Talvez vento constante na média troposfera...



Melhor dizendo, uma brisa solar na troposfera...


----------



## Rog (22 Jan 2007 às 09:42)

Luis França disse:


> Melhor dizendo, uma brisa solar na troposfera...



Uma brisa solar  na troposfera 
Qualquer inflência de vento solar (ou brisa solar) teria de ser ou na mesosfera ou mais vulgar na ionosfera (termosfera) onde normalmente ocorre as auroras..

O vento tinha direcção de Oeste - Leste, ventos alísios não seriam, podiam ser da corrente de jacto  Talvez...


----------



## Sanxito (3 Fev 2007 às 01:43)

Boas...
Não k seja arte, mas hoje achei bonito este céu de Setúbal...


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Fev 2007 às 02:14)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas...
> Não k seja arte, mas hoje achei bonito este céu de Setúbal...



Muito bonito e é arte sim , é pena esse poste de iluminação, mas esquecendo esse pormenor é uma boa escolha!
Mais outro fotógrafo com olho para o enquadramento!  

Parabéns!


----------



## Sanxito (12 Fev 2007 às 05:44)

Aki ficam mais umas fotos tiradas na tarde do dia 29 de Janeiro da janela da minha casa.
Achei diferente e resolvi postar...


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Fev 2007 às 09:43)

Sanxito disse:


> Aki ficam mais umas fotos tiradas na tarde do dia 29 de Janeiro da janela da minha casa.
> Achei diferente e resolvi postar...
> 
> 
> ...



Esta está muito bonita 
As formas e a cor das nuvens estão bem bonitas! Mas conta lá a verdade, estavas era à espera de ver algum floquito por aí (como fazia um ano... )

PS- És como o Alex, já vi que moras no 35º andar


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2007 às 22:33)

Fotos muito fixes


----------



## Rog (23 Fev 2007 às 22:33)

Umas fotos que tirei ultimamente.....


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Fev 2007 às 01:54)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Umas fotos que tirei ultimamente.....
> (...)
> 
> 
> ...



Eu não digo, tu tens o dom da fotografia à nuvem! Que beleza que exotismo!   
Adorei esta! Magnífica!!! É tipo um zoo de nuvens há lá para todos os gostos!


----------



## Fil (24 Fev 2007 às 17:40)

Espectaculares


----------



## mocha (25 Fev 2007 às 01:59)

belas fotografias


----------



## Angelstorm (25 Fev 2007 às 11:40)

Rogpacheco mais uma vez a mostrar os seus dons para a fotografia.


----------



## Minho (25 Fev 2007 às 23:28)

Que texturas, que sombras, que contrastes... fantásticas!


----------



## Fernando_ (26 Fev 2007 às 16:34)

Rogpacheco, umas fotos preciosas


----------



## Brigantia (27 Fev 2007 às 22:20)

Boas fotos...


----------



## Rog (3 Abr 2007 às 10:15)

Uma foto que tirei num fim de tarde aqui no Norte da Madeira...


----------



## Bruno Campos (3 Abr 2007 às 10:27)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Uma foto que tirei num fim de tarde aqui no Norte da Madeira...



alguém ligou oa máximos para a ilha!   

Bela foto! Como já estamos habituados!


----------



## Dan (3 Abr 2007 às 10:30)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Uma foto que tirei num fim de tarde aqui no Norte da Madeira...



Muito bonito


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2007 às 12:11)

Muito fixe


----------



## Fernando_ (3 Abr 2007 às 22:29)

Um raio de luz celestial


----------



## Bruno Campos (23 Abr 2007 às 14:43)

A minha intenção era acompanhar o desenvolvimento desta nuvem... 






e após alguns minutos... ficou assim!!! (acreditem que não é montagem)


----------



## Rog (23 Abr 2007 às 14:49)

Bruno Campos disse:


> A minha intenção era acompanhar o desenvolvimento desta nuvem...
> 
> 
> 
> e após alguns minutos... ficou assim!!! (acreditem que não é montagem)



Mto interessante


----------



## squidward (23 Abr 2007 às 15:22)

Espetacular essa nuvem  

Parece uma Mão a fazer "fixe"


----------



## Brigantia (23 Abr 2007 às 22:30)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Uma foto que tirei num fim de tarde aqui no Norte da Madeira...





Grande foto


----------



## jpmartins (11 Fev 2008 às 09:15)

Bom dia

Aqui ficam alguns registos.


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2008 às 10:40)

jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Aqui ficam alguns registos.



Bonitas fotos! 

Ah e tal o lusco fusco... são 5, 7 minutos... 5, 7 minutos que as nuvens andam ali todas doidas


----------



## henriquesillva (11 Fev 2008 às 19:29)

*Adorei todas.

Tudo 5 ******


----------



## Thomar (11 Fev 2008 às 20:55)

jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Aqui ficam alguns registos.



Belas fotos!!!  Quero mais!


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2008 às 19:47)

Aqui vai a minha contribuição

Algumas imagens já foram anteriormente colocadas no fórum, mas resumo-as aqui

Desculpem lá estas imagens todas




























































































































































Eu tinha mais fotos e irei coloca-las em breve... mas como isto aqui está lento e ja estou há quase 2 horas a "uploadar" foto... fica para depois


----------



## MSantos (17 Abr 2008 às 21:15)

Boas fotos Gilmet


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2008 às 22:10)

Bem Gil, grande colecção!
Reparem que todas as fotos são referentes aos últimos 30 dias.
É quase caso para dizer: "_cada passo, cada flash_"


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2008 às 10:29)

AnDré disse:


> Bem Gil, grande colecção!
> Reparem que todas as fotos são referentes aos últimos 30 dias.
> É quase caso para dizer: "_cada passo, cada flash_"



Noticia de última hora:

Descoberto jovem em Mira Sintra que não larga máquina fotográfica!

Testemunhas afirmam "ele nem para dormir ou comer larga a máquina"

Não perca os próximos desenvolvimentos! 

Belas fotos Gil


----------



## Gilmet (23 Abr 2008 às 18:52)

Obrigado pessoal...

E agora, os ultimos desenvolvimentos!

Mais umas imegenzinhas...  algumas já postas no fórum mas resumidas aqui




















































































































Não tem muito a ver com nuvens mas achei uma boa foto...
Foi tirada com o telemóvel senão tinha ficado melhor...


----------



## vitamos (24 Abr 2008 às 10:30)

Que colecção impressionante Gil


----------



## Dan (24 Abr 2008 às 17:46)

Muito boas as fotos


----------



## Gilmet (24 Abr 2008 às 18:06)

Obrigado!!

Eu ainda tenho mais mas estão noutro computador... quando estiver nele coloco-as

A minha mãe está farta de dizer que tiro fotos a mais e que um dia hei-de estragar a máquina... mas vou continuar a tirar (não lhe digam nada...:assobio:)


----------

